# Gold Gym's Resistance bands from walmart



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

the other day i was at walmart shoping and i came across some Gold Gym's resistance bands so i picked up a pack for $10. it included 3 different weight pull. 1 light pull, 1 medium pull, and 1 heavy pull about 5ft each. I've never shot flat bands b4 so i took the heavy pull sheet out and cut it the dimensions of the double hunterbands and it was really hard to pull so i singled the bands and now the bands felt just right but they didnt seem to shoot marbles too good. shot very slow. i didnt get to cut and try out the other band sheet because my girlfriend thought it was trash so she threw it out so i was just wondering if anyone else tried these walmart bands too? and dose it compare to theraband products?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

some exercise bands are good for slingshooting but most aren't. the one i have tried were too thick and too sloppy or fast but too thin. this is why i stick with therabands that are absolutely predictables


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I made quite a few slinshots using these type of bands. They do work. Then I bought some of Tex Shooters latex. More speed with less effort.


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Daomeng said:


> the other day i was at walmart shoping and i came across some Gold Gym's resistance bands so i picked up a pack for $10. it included 3 different weight pull. 1 light pull, 1 medium pull, and 1 heavy pull about 5ft each. I've never shot flat bands b4 so i took the heavy pull sheet out and cut it the dimensions of the double hunterbands and it was really hard to pull so i singled the bands and now the bands felt just right but they didnt seem to shoot marbles too good. shot very slow. i didnt get to cut and try out the other band sheet because my girlfriend thought it was trash so she threw it out so i was just wondering if anyone else tried these walmart bands too? and dose it compare to theraband products?


You can use just about any latex exercise bands. Just experiment with them, I'm sure you can find a good band to work with. I have used Go-Fit power loop red (light) and Altus exercise bands and they work fine. You can go to any Walmart or sports supply store and find some good bands to work with. You don't have to use theraband.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Make sure they are latex, because some are latex free for people who are allergic to it. I have used Danskin bands, bought from WalMart and they were pretty good.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> I made quite a few slinshots using these type of bands. They do work. Then I bought some of Tex Shooters latex. More speed with less effort.


I second that, Tex FlatBands cannot be beat, at all, ever.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive used the Danskin also they do work but not as good as tex bands


----------

